# impossible d'ouvrir les app télécharger depuis internet



## héron1 (21 Septembre 2012)

bonjour a tous, 
j'espère trouver une réponse à ma question 
lorsque j'essaye d'ouvrir une application type vlc ou playonmac, il m'affiche ce message :
"vérifiez auprès du développeur si VLC est compatible avec cet version de mac OS X"
après avoir réinstaller cet application rien de nouveau.

voici le rapport d'erreur sans la config et je me demande si il y aurait quelque chose à installer pour stopper ce problème car peut être que j'ai supprimé malheureusement quelque chose mais je ne vois pas quoi merci d'avance.

voila le rapport d'erreur :
"Process:         VLC [1721]
Path:            /Volumes/vlc-2.0.1/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/VLC
Identifier:      org.videolan.vlc
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [759]

Date/Time:       2012-09-21 20:42:15.830 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version:  6

Interval Since Last Report:          2831988 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           46139
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   4
Anonymous UUID:                      9BD6BDF3-8207-428D-A396-46431CC19A9C

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Dyld Error Message:
  Library not loaded: /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
  Referenced from: /Volumes/vlc-2.0.1/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/VLC
  Reason: no suitable image found.  Did find:
	/usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib: mach-o, but wrong architecture
	/usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib: mach-o, but wrong architecture

Binary Images:
    0x7fff5fc00000 -     0x7fff5fc3be0f  dyld 132.1 (???) <29DECB19-0193-2575-D838-CF743F0400B2> /usr/lib/dyld

si il vous manque quelque chose pour pouvoir répondre je serai très heureux de pouvoir vous le donner


----------



## otgl (22 Septembre 2012)

Tu essaies d'installer la version 2.0.1 de VLC qui n'est pas signée, d'où l'erreur. Tu as deux choix: soit tu télécharges la version 2.0.3 qui est la plus récente et qui est signée, soit tu désactives la vérification de signature. Pour désactiver la vérification:


Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > Sécurité et confidentialité.
En bas à gauche de la fenêtre, cliquer sur le cadenas.
Entrer le mot de passe.
Sous "Autoriser les applications téléchargées", choisir "N'importe où".


----------



## héron1 (22 Septembre 2012)

bizarrement quand j'ouvre préférence système et que je clique sur  sécurité l'application ne répond plus alors que pour toutes les autres  sections si 
aurait tu une solution à me proposer ?
j'ai télécharger vlc grâce au lien que tu m'as donné mais j'ai le même message d'erreur. vlc n'est pas la seule application que je ne peux pas ouvrir avast ou dvdix sont buggé aussi


----------



## otgl (22 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de relire ton rapport d'erreur, et je me rends compte que tu as Snow Leopard, et que donc je me suis complètement trompé. La vérification de signature c'est une fonctionnalité de Mountain Lion. Mais bon, au moins on a découvert que tes Préférences Système sont bogués, ce qui indique presque toujours un problème de mode 32-bits / 64-bits. Dans le rapport d'erreur, "wrong architecture" semble indiquer la même chose. Va dans le dossier Applications, fais un clic-droit sur une application qui ne fonctionne pas (VLC ou autre) et choisis "Lire les informations". Dans la fenêtre "Infos", coche la case "Ouvrir en mode 32 bits". Là, ça devrait marcher. Tu peux faire la même chose pour l'application Préférences Système aussi. (Cela dit, sur une machine normale, il n'y a pas de confusion entre 32-bits / 64-bits. Peut-être as-tu changé manuellement le mode avec Startup Mode Selector?)


----------



## héron1 (23 Septembre 2012)

malheureusement, ça ne marche pas mieux mais il y a un truc assez étrange c'est que firefox est la seule application télécharger depuis internet qui marche donc est ce que je n'aurai pas modifié un truc après sans faire exprès ?
ou est ce qu'on peut trouver la fenetre startup mode selector ?


----------



## otgl (23 Septembre 2012)

Hmm... Si "Ouvrir en mode 32 bits" ne fonctionne pas non plus, je crois qu'il va falloir réinstaller Snow Leopard. Pour ce faire, il faut insérer le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard, redémarrer à partir du DVD, et réinstaller (seuls les fichiers système seront réinstallés; tes fichiers personnels seront gardés). Une fois la réinstallation terminée, lance la mise à jour des logiciels (car le DVD réinstalle 10.6.0, alors que la version la plus récente est 10.6.8).


----------



## héron1 (23 Septembre 2012)

ok merci je vais tester ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

ça remarche parfaitement maintenant merci beaucoup


----------

